# My Other Passion



## dannyboy602 (May 2, 2015)

Cant say Im very good right now but Im trying very hard. I think I learned a lot with this watercolor study of the southern Arizona landscape.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 2, 2015)

beautiful


----------



## abe supercro (May 2, 2015)

good watercolor. any artwork from the east yet


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 2, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> good watercolor. any artwork from the east yet


Nope...I dont have plans to go back east anytime soon Abe.


----------



## abe supercro (May 2, 2015)

no more winters for you, thought I recall you being in NY or worked on east coast landscaping


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 2, 2015)

Yes up until Nov then I took a job in Denver that didn't work out...I do miss the spring show that is unfolding now but I have a cousin in Philly who sends me a lot of pictures. 
All things considered I would rather be here. Better quality of life. And I don't miss the family drama that was making me sick.


abe supercro said:


> no more winters for you, thought I recall you being in NY or worked on east coast landscaping


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 8, 2015)

I want some of that cholla for my yard. I can't find any of the jumping kind out here.


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 10, 2015)

Its funny how they call it jumping cholla. It doesnt jump at all. It has barbed spines that can pierce through leather boots, jeans, skin, cow hide. I've seen youtube vids of guys who fell in it. Its incredibly painful to remove...anyway here's anothdr sketch I did...I'll post em as I do em.


----------



## Metasynth (May 10, 2015)

Are you a lefty?


----------



## Metasynth (May 10, 2015)

Beautiful art, btw.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 10, 2015)

I'm planting a fence of cactus around my property. I'm trying to get as many species as I can find. I've got around 7 so far. There is some purple prickly pear cactus that is native to texas, but I'd have to take a road trip to get some.








I go on vacation next month and I plan on digging up some native plants for the yard. The yucca trees have just started coming up a few miles down the highway too.


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 13, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Are you a lefty?


Nope...only thing I do wit my left hand is...well, never mind.



Blue Wizard said:


> I'm planting a fence of cactus around my property. I'm trying to get as many species as I can find. I've got around 7 so far. There is some purple prickly pear cactus that is native to texas, but I'd have to take a road trip to get some.
> I go on vacation next month and I plan on digging up some native plants for the yard. The yucca trees have just started coming up a few miles down the highway too.


I read about relocating cactus...you must situate it facing the same exposure...don't fully understand why...so if you dug up a plant leaning west it must be planted the same way.
I really like those purple prickly pears. Here's some from my garden.


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 13, 2015)

Here's some art from the gallery I'm working in. I didn't create it. Its mesquitewood with turquiose inlay. Very pricey stuff but beautiful.


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 15, 2015)

Dan's new toy


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 16, 2015)

Did this one a second time


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 19, 2015)

Prickly pear...haha I said prick.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 19, 2015)

dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 3420003
> Did this one a second time


This is great. How long have you been using watercolors?


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 19, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> This is great. How long have you been using watercolors?


On and off for thirty years


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 19, 2015)

dannyboy602 said:


> On and off for thirty years


Do you dabble in anything else? Oils, pencils, ink, digital?


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 19, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Do you dabble in anything else? Oils, pencils, ink, digital?


I do draw mostly charcoal. Graphite. Not much else.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 30, 2015)

thank you guys for liking my art. it means a lot to me. i'm so critical of it I can't even show it to anybody.
but your positive feedback helps so thx for that.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 30, 2015)

Those last few are really fuckin' good

Do you paint these live while sitting there or from looking at a picture or from your mind or what?


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 30, 2015)

dannyboy602 said:


> thank you guys for liking my art. it means a lot to me. i'm so critical of it I can't even show it to anybody.
> but your positive feedback helps so thx for that.



They are wonderful, please continue to share. I enjoyed looking at each one.

I'm subbed!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 31, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Those last few are really fuckin' good
> 
> Do you paint these live while sitting there or from looking at a picture or from your mind or what?


I paint both plein air and in my studio from a computer monitor.



a senile fungus said:


> They are wonderful, please continue to share. I enjoyed looking at each one.
> 
> I'm subbed!


Wow...thx again.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 31, 2015)

Atil Mexico. I love living so close to the border.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## Bumwhush (Sep 5, 2015)

Nice work!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Sonnshine (Sep 7, 2015)

dude - your stuff is awesome. You should be proud to show that to people.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 7, 2015)

Well done always good to have another hobby i always watch the show on TV where that artist oil paints makes it look so easy ,,, 
Any ways i drive by a art supply company all the time, and funny thing is i had a dream recently that i made a Ease so i might try dabbing into some oil painting shortly and give it a go hahaha i used to use charcoal and did land scape / mountain scenes pretty good but that was years n years ago


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 7, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> Well done always good to have another hobby i always watch the show on TV where that artist oil paints makes it look so easy ,,,
> Any ways i drive by a art supply company all the time, and funny thing is i had a dream recently that i made a Ease so i might try dabbing into some oil painting shortly and give it a go hahaha i used to use charcoal and did land scape / mountain scenes pretty good but that was years n years ago


I like to watch youtube sped up painting vids. its a good learning tool. I am about to start using oil paints. haven't done that since art school like 30 years ago. it looks easier than it probably is. good artists always make it look easy.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 7, 2015)

dannyboy602 said:


> I like to watch youtube sped up painting vids. its a good learning tool. I am about to start using oil paints. haven't done that since art school like 30 years ago. it looks easier than it probably is. good artists always make it look easy.


If you ever decide to dabble in digital, I know a ton of great artists that do speedpaints on youtube


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 7, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> If you ever decide to dabble in digital, I know a ton of great artists that do speedpaints on youtube


I will. Thank you. I know NOTHING about digital art but I am in awe of artists who can master that medium. Technology being what it is there area lot of beautiful pieces out there and since tech is always advancing digital art can only get better and better


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 18, 2015)

Atil Mexico street scene


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Sep 21, 2015)

Your work is beautiful. I especially like the colours you use, very calming. Awesome work man.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 5, 2015)

This was supposed to be just a color and value study but IDK I kinda like it


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 8, 2015)

full sheet of the same scene.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 11, 2015)

Nogales Mexico


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 11, 2015)

Stand 10 feet back and that looks like a photo dude, great job! 

Are you using 100% watercolor for everything?


----------



## torontoke (Oct 11, 2015)

Great stuff @dannyboy602
I hope you post up some oil work too.
My experience has been that oil is a lil easier because it takes so long to dry. It leaves a much bigger window for touching up and or wiping mistakes away.
Now you got me itching to break out my gear and get into it.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 11, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Great stuff @dannyboy602
> I hope you post up so oil work too.
> My experience has been that oil is a lil easier because it takes so long to dry. It leaves a much bigger window for touching up and or wiping mistakes away.
> Now you got me itching to break out my gear and get into it.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 11, 2015)

That's quite a compliment, thanks. I'm a purist and use transparent watercolor with almost no opaque white paint, ever. If I can get my values right on the big masses it gives a more realistic look. That is one of the hardest things to learn.


Padawanbater2 said:


> Are you using 100% watercolor for everything?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 22, 2015)

Atil, Sonora Mexico street scene


----------



## Ms. Nobody (Oct 30, 2015)

oh i wish I could paint! Really beautiful!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 2, 2015)

Yo, Danny, how are you outside environment paintings? 

I'd love to see what you can produce in the way of portraits or, maybe even better, straight from your imagination, no reference!


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 12, 2015)

@dannyboy602 Wow! I guess I should venture out of TNT more often. I had no Idea. Really enjoyed looking at those. Was going to ask if you painted people, then further along saw the latest posts. YOu shouldn't be so critical of yourself. Art is how YOU are expressing yourself. Doesn't matter if others receive it. (but it IS really good BTW). I know how you feel, exposing something you create makes you very vulnerable, but hey, if we can't show our soft underbellies, we can't grow.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm just blown away, danny


----------



## Beyriclet (Nov 13, 2015)

Great, man!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 14, 2015)

thx guys...I'm tryin...I am anxious to start painting in oils. I love painting people. Portraits are so much fun. I'm pretty good at portraits in charcoal and graphite, no experience in oils yet. That will change. Pada I suck at working from memory. My memory is a mess. When I was in art school we had nude models almost every day. Soon as I turned away from the model I was lost. I'm all about the visual.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 28, 2015)

dannyboy602 said:


> I do draw mostly charcoal. Graphite. Not much else.


Thanks for sharing. The work is beautiful. This is a series I worked on from a recent painting class. They had to work together or stand alone. One of them one a prize , honorable mention, at the student show but someone left a note that said " *First Prize *for biggest bleeding heart asshole"


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 5, 2016)

Just amazing!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 7, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> Here's some art from the gallery I'm working in. I didn't create it. Its mesquitewood with turquiose inlay. Very pricey stuff but beautiful.
> View attachment 3417849 View attachment 3417850 View attachment 3417852 View attachment 3417855


I'm doing some turquoise glow-in-the-dark resin inlays, fun stuff


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 7, 2016)

tryna build a strong body of work so I can have my first show here in Tubac. Its only my best pieces that I will even show to people.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 7, 2016)

Great job as always, man!

I know you'll do well at any exhibitions you put your work in

A small constructive criticism I have that I hope you take positively would be to work a little bit on the horizontal stroke. The shadow on the building in this last piece is slightly off, it makes my mind kinda confused for a second when looking at it. 

A small suggestion to improve your pieces with a little more control with watercolors is add some colored pencils! My art teacher in high school pointed that out to me when I told her how much I hated using watercolors because they lacked the control I was used to with pencils/pens

As always, fantastic pieces of art, man


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 7, 2016)

Very much reminded of Maynard Dixon when i see your work. Well done, Danny!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 8, 2016)

I love these!! I'm so jealous, I wish I could do stuff like this. Looks awesome, Danny.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 19, 2016)

critiques are welcome. I don't like how these repro. they seem to lose a lot imo....idk but mb too, I could learn from that.
I did this one tonight instead of drinking. now its time to crack one open haha


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 28, 2016)

shit I don't know how to make these pictures smaller...anybody know how???
a small sketch. a view of the tumacocori mission


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 28, 2016)

I reduce the image size in paint. I'm sure there is a better way to do it, but that's all I've got and it usually works ok.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 28, 2016)

paint.net is also a free program and has more options than MS Paint, fwiw


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (May 18, 2016)

..this hardcore art within thou..and creep without thou...


----------



## JJARTS (Jul 4, 2016)

I love to work with oils, specially on bristol paper with a knife, bristol paper suck the oil so you can clean it with a knife, en when you put more painting on it they overlaping in a beautifull way.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jul 6, 2016)

Indeed...painting with ink and such....


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 6, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> critiques are welcome. I don't like how these repro. they seem to lose a lot imo....idk but mb too, I could learn from that.
> I did this one tonight instead of drinking. now its time to crack one open haha
> View attachment 3661315


The clay pots in the foreground on this one look almost photorealistic


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jul 6, 2016)

That's why Final Fantasy 16+ are so uncannily real..


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 6, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The clay pots in the foreground on this one look almost photorealistic


yeah I guess they are the focal point. the painting won a prize here in Nogales. $50 lousy bucks, lol. I don't care pad I'm just happy someone took notice. I have an incredibly fragile eg0...at once suicidal and then narcissitic. I'm a mess...a lil tipsy now and sooner than later I'll go the way of Van Gogh...I am too fragile for this world


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 6, 2016)

We need more paintings Danny. dont go anywhere, there's work to be done.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 7, 2016)

Lovely stuff, man!


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jul 7, 2016)

If skilled and clever...dynamite.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 4, 2016)

Nice stuff Danny Boy. Watercolors are a very difficult medium and your a real natural.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Aug 4, 2016)

Benefits..Commodity.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 7, 2016)

I try to do a color sketch in under 15 minutes


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 21, 2016)

the sketch I did looks dark. Flash washed it all out so I chose the lesser of the two.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 21, 2016)

Looks great amigo!


----------



## primabudda (Aug 24, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> Cant say Im very good right now but Im trying very hard. I think I learned a lot with this watercolor study of the southern Arizona landscape.
> View attachment 3409545 View attachment 3409547


very nice.

look at where your sun is pointing, painting light on objects makes look realer.






just a bit of white on the top, light and shadows are the key to realistic paintings. 





yea i know paint, and what ?


----------



## primabudda (Aug 24, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 3763270 View attachment 3763272 the sketch I did looks dark. Flash washed it all out so I chose the lesser of the two.


you good man !! that's something looking like what this chick sells on twitter, she's paints flowers in this style.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 5, 2016)

with this one I tried to convey distance. foreground, middle ground, background.



primabudda said:


> very nice.
> 
> look at where your sun is pointing, painting light on objects makes look realer.
> 
> ...


I am trying to look in terms of warm and cool and always in terms of values. that's what the masters tell me. its all about the values.


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Sep 5, 2016)

Great work. I really like your use of shading in some of the tree pieces.


----------



## primabudda (Sep 5, 2016)

you're good man !! 




but what does values mean ? i never heard that before, i feel i should.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 6, 2016)

primabudda said:


> you're good man !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


value has to do with the degree of light to dark for any given color.


----------



## primabudda (Sep 6, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> value has to do with the degree of light to dark for any given color.


that's very interesting man, so value is another word for ? darkness and lightness ? which masters told you ? 


and do you smoke while paintvksnlbg;owe stupid question ha ha !!  


i love art man, i go for walks in the library looking at statues, those's big white marble ones of people, the artists in them days took years sometimes to commission work for the rulers or whoever it was then.

do you paint nudes ? if so you know what to do .... exif if needed, i got your back


----------



## x15 (Oct 6, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> Atil, Sonora Mexico street scene
> View attachment 3526645


this one is just fantastic, it reminds of living in mexico city in one of those 'barios.' really nice work!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 26, 2016)

primabudda said:


> that's very interesting man, so value is another word for ? darkness and lightness ? which masters told you ?
> 
> 
> and do you smoke while paintvksnlbg;owe stupid question ha ha !!
> ...


I do smoke when I paint. didn't always though. I've been known to hammer out a watercolor while drunk off my ass. Don't remember which one.
I love to get high as shit and roam art museums, botanical gardens, stuff like that.
Never painted nudes since I was in art school back in the 80's. I want to though. You can learn so much from painting the human form.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 26, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> I do smoke when I paint. didn't always though. I've been known to hammer out a watercolor while drunk off my ass. Don't remember which one.
> I love to get high as shit and roam art museums, botanical gardens, stuff like that.
> Never painted nudes since I was in art school back in the 80's. I want to though. You can learn so much from painting the human form.


Your so good. My wife who is a painter says your super good. I just showed her your stuff.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 26, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Your so good. My wife who is a painter says your super good. I just showed her your stuff.


wow thx frog I'm humbled by your wife's compliment. I am my own worst critic so its nice to hear other artists say good things about my work.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 26, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> wow thx frog I'm humbled by your wife's compliment. I am my own worst critic so its nice to hear other artists say good things about my work.


Now she says your amazing she said saying your super good is an insult. So sorry for that. She was explaining to me about water colors and how hard that is to do.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 26, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Now she says your amazing she said saying your super good is an insult. So sorry for that. She was explaining to me about water colors and how hard that is to do.


I started wc when I was a teen....its a very comfortable medium for me. Gimme five more years...I hope to get really good. I'm about to start oils and just moved to a beautiful area in AZ so I hope to paint every dy


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 26, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> Cant say Im very good right now but Im trying very hard. I think I learned a lot with this watercolor study of the southern Arizona landscape.
> View attachment 3409545 View attachment 3409547


What the hell bro I thought you were going to say photography, Id take a framed print of that picture any day very...ummm well like the set up fits the surrondings really well. makes me think of that scene in Conair when the crazy guy meets up with the little girl and they sing together.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 26, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> I started wc when I was a teen....its a very comfortable medium for me. Gimme five more years...I hope to get really good. I'm about to start oils and just moved to a beautiful area in AZ so I hope to paint every dy


Im reading her what your saying. She's so jealous. She takes some classes online.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 26, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> makes me think of that seen in Conair when the crazy guy meets up with the little girl and they sing together.


Thats the beauty of art!!!!!!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 26, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Im reading her what your saying. She's so jealous. She takes some classes online.


doesn't matter if they're online classes or 4 years of classes at Rhode Island School of Design. What matters is you pour ur heart into it. Artists paint not because they can but because they have to.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 29, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> I started wc when I was a teen....its a very comfortable medium for me. Gimme five more years...I hope to get really good. I'm about to start oils and just moved to a beautiful area in AZ so I hope to paint every dy


I couldn't get used to the lack of control with watercolors


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 29, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I couldn't get used to the lack of control with watercolors


that's part of the allure I think for me. But if its control u want then just use a drier brush.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 9, 2016)

Another Tubac Village scene.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 17, 2016)

I don't usually work tight and detailed but I had fun making this anyway
now I'm wondering if I should make the sky darker.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 17, 2016)

Yeah definitely it looks better darker. I'm done.
That's a picture of "A" Mountain in Tucson. This is a college town.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 22, 2016)

Jane's Attic, Tubac, AZ


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 23, 2016)

Barrio Viejo, Tucson


----------



## 420God (Nov 23, 2016)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 23, 2016)

Those are great! I lived in Tucson 2012 to 2014.Ha i see the A and remember that mountian. Nice detail!!


----------



## Ace Yonder (Nov 25, 2016)

Very very nice! The depth and detail of your work is really astounding, it genuinely feels like you are looking into the pictures rather than staring at something that is on top of the paper, if that makes any sense.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 26, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> Very very nice! The depth and detail of your work is really astounding, it genuinely feels like you are looking into the pictures rather than staring at something that is on top of the paper, if that makes any sense.


that's a really nice compliment, thanks for that.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 26, 2016)

Part of my barrio series. No title for this one though.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 19, 2016)

I was going to call ^^^that one "Bario Blue". IDK, what do you think?

Anyway, this one I finished today. I rented a shitty, no-wifi apartment a mile down the road from the San Xavier mission in Tucson.
The owner/landlord lives there and drinks daily. He's a relatively young Indian guy but what is it about American Indians that they are all acoholics?
Anyway, the mission is a wonderful place to paint and the weather has been mostly great for outdoor painting. I was there last week surrounded by forth graders who watched me paint. It was really cool. The mission is like 200 years old. Its on an Indian reservation as is my apartment. There are services there every day. I will probably go to Christmas eve mass there. There were fireworks last week.
I was there painting a week ago and a Blackhawk helicopter flew overhead about 100ft above and landed just a hundred yards away. A huge cloud of dust ensued and what a mess it made.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Dec 19, 2016)

I know it was probably a rhetorical question, but as far as I know American Indians have a genetic predisposition towards alcoholism because alcohol was only introduced into their culture very recently. Many Europeans (and other groups) have at times survived almost exclusively on alcoholic beverages due to the poor quality of drinking water and lack of sanitation which made alcoholic drinks the only viable alternative to contracting waterborne diseases. People who could handle alcohol better survived longer and passed down those genes. Native Americans never had an alcohol based culture until the arrival of Europeans, and thus the genes for resistance to addiction and the ill effects of drinking (Native Americans are also, I believe, more susceptible to contracting diabetes from drinking) were never selected for. It is the same reason that relatively few Europeans are lactose intolerant, as dairy was a major staple of their diet for so long, whereas most Asians and almost all Africans are lactose intolerant because their culture never relied on drinking cow's milk and thus the genes for properly digesting it were never selected for on a mass scale. Sorry, i know that is a very long, rambling, off topic response to what was (probably) a rhetorical question. Either way, Amazing work!!! Seriously you have inspired me to try out watercolor, I just ordered a set of Holbein watercolor and gouache that I plan on taking down to the pier and trying some plein air painting of the bay and the cliffs.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm in N Tucson now. No more drunken Indians for me. Winter here is great....mostly. I can do plein air painting almost every day. Here's one I did today near what's called Twin Peaks.
 the wildlife is cool...I have a coyote that runs through here every day. Tried to feed it...he wasn't interested...rabbits to. Fuckers are eating my succulents I winter outdoors


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 5, 2017)

Very nice Dannyboy. North Tuson is lovely with the mountains and Sabino Canyon is spectacular . Do you have any Havaleena ? They Are strange creatures. I was lucky to see a Gila monster bathing in the sun right on the trail the first week we moved there up on a hike up to finger rock. 
I love the shadows you paint. Congrats on the move!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 10, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Very nice Dannyboy. North Tuson is lovely with the mountains and Sabino Canyon is spectacular . Do you have any Havaleena ? They Are strange creatures. I was lucky to see a Gila monster bathing in the sun right on the trail the first week we moved there up on a hike up to finger rock.
> I love the shadows you paint. Congrats on the move!


Thanks and I am having a wonderful time painting here. I paint on an enclosed porch. Partially outside but shaded from direct sun...and today its like 80. Just doesnt get any better...except that family back east are dealing with winter's worst, so I have to rub it in a little bit. Here's a redo of my neighbor's place. Imoften paint things over and over. Do you ever do that Doctor Amber? Whoops, can't upload...definitely later though.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 12, 2017)

Hope this works.


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Very nice Dannyboy. North Tuson is lovely with the mountains and Sabino Canyon is spectacular . Do you have any Havaleena ? They Are strange creatures. I was lucky to see a Gila monster bathing in the sun right on the trail the first week we moved there up on a hike up to finger rock.
> I love the shadows you paint. Congrats on the move!


Still cant upload, crap...well I lived in a small studio in Tubac and I had javalena every night. They come in groups, fight over everything they can eat, smell like shit and make it impossible to have a garden. I found I could throw water at them and they didnt like that. Otherwise nothing I did bothered them in the slightest. I saw coyotes which I think are cool, wild cats and not much else. But I learned to hate javalena, definitely they are some pretty nasty buggers.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 27, 2017)

practice


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 1, 2017)

Same reference material. Did it larger this time.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 1, 2017)

Ace Yonder said:


> I know it was probably a rhetorical question, but as far as I know American Indians have a genetic predisposition towards alcoholism because alcohol was only introduced into their culture very recently. Many Europeans (and other groups) have at times survived almost exclusively on alcoholic beverages due to the poor quality of drinking water and lack of sanitation which made alcoholic drinks the only viable alternative to contracting waterborne diseases. People who could handle alcohol better survived longer and passed down those genes. Native Americans never had an alcohol based culture until the arrival of Europeans, and thus the genes for resistance to addiction and the ill effects of drinking (Native Americans are also, I believe, more susceptible to contracting diabetes from drinking) were never selected for. It is the same reason that relatively few Europeans are lactose intolerant, as dairy was a major staple of their diet for so long, whereas most Asians and almost all Africans are lactose intolerant because their culture never relied on drinking cow's milk and thus the genes for properly digesting it were never selected for on a mass scale. Sorry, i know that is a very long, rambling, off topic response to what was (probably) a rhetorical question. Either way, Amazing work!!! Seriously you have inspired me to try out watercolor, I just ordered a set of Holbein watercolor and gouache that I plan on taking down to the pier and trying some plein air painting of the bay and the cliffs.


Thx...great read, and I'm just glad to be outta there. Let me know how you make out with the Holbein brand of paints. I'm using a mix of Winsor Newton and Daniel Smith. I wish I could afford a brand new WN series 7 sable brush. Its a great to work with the best materials. I buy my paper in full sheets of ten to a carton. utrechtart.com has great prices. 
Here's two more I did recently.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 6, 2017)

I like to paint things a few times sometimes and this is a slightly different version of the Airstream painting


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 29, 2017)

Very cool! Are you going to have a show in a gallery?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 5, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Very cool! Are you going to have a show in a gallery?


Ima get some things framed and have a one man show in Nogales, AZ...its gonna cost me a fucking fortune to mat and frame all this art...I probably won't be able to afford to eat for a couple weeks, lol.
Here's one I just finished...I imagine @420God driving the loader, lol. He's a real mans man.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 11, 2017)

My watercolor wall. All the paintings I've worked on over this past winter minus the ones I've trashed. I think only a few were painted while unmedicated. Does anyone else think they're more creative when they're stoned?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 11, 2017)

Those are very good. I haven't touched a brush in yrs unless it was to paint a wall. 
My daughter has picked it up though so I gave her all my supplies.

We have a pair of bald eagles that sit along the river behind our house that have become her latest "models".
She's been sketching and painting them for the last couple of weeks.

Let the creativity flow......


Edit: I just went back and had a peak at some of your other work. Absolutely AMAZING.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 11, 2017)

Ace Yonder said:


> I know it was probably a rhetorical question, but as far as I know American Indians have a genetic predisposition towards alcoholism because alcohol was only introduced into their culture very recently. Many Europeans (and other groups) have at times survived almost exclusively on alcoholic beverages due to the poor quality of drinking water and lack of sanitation which made alcoholic drinks the only viable alternative to contracting waterborne diseases. People who could handle alcohol better survived longer and passed down those genes. Native Americans never had an alcohol based culture until the arrival of Europeans, and thus the genes for resistance to addiction and the ill effects of drinking (Native Americans are also, I believe, more susceptible to contracting diabetes from drinking) were never selected for. It is the same reason that relatively few Europeans are lactose intolerant, as dairy was a major staple of their diet for so long, whereas most Asians and almost all Africans are lactose intolerant because their culture never relied on drinking cow's milk and thus the genes for properly digesting it were never selected for on a mass scale. Sorry, i know that is a very long, rambling, off topic response to what was (probably) a rhetorical question. Either way, Amazing work!!! Seriously you have inspired me to try out watercolor, I just ordered a set of Holbein watercolor and gouache that I plan on taking down to the pier and trying some plein air painting of the bay and the cliffs.


That is somewhat accurate but a little more complex than that. Some issues run deep.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 11, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Does anyone else think they're more creative when they're stoned?


100%

It's like flipping the canvas and seeing a whole new perspective


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 16, 2017)

Small WC, 1/8th sheet of Nogales, Sonora from pix I took from the hill tops.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 17, 2017)

Nogales sonora, street scene


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 17, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Nogales sonora, street scene View attachment 3926557


~230pm?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 17, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> ~230pm?


What do u mean?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 17, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> What do u mean?


From the shadows you painted, it looks like it was around 230pm. If I can tell what time the scene was, I'd say that's a pretty impressive objective indicator of your talent


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 17, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> From the shadows you painted, it looks like it was around 230pm. If I can tell what time the scene was, I'd say that's a pretty impressive objective indicator of your talent


Thats funny...u know what...I'll check the time stamp on my camera tomorrow and see what time of day I took the photo.
Shadows I think are also subject to time of year. Winter shadows are longer bc the sun doesn't rise as high. If you're right I'll give u a prize.


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 17, 2017)

Some real serious talent you have there. Thanks for sharing those, I enjoyed them!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 17, 2017)

We're 3° latitude difference, I bet I'm close!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 18, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> We're 3° latitude difference, I bet I'm close!


Oct 11, 2015 2:07pm
I'm impressed.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 18, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Oct 11, 2015 2:07pm
> I'm impressed.


The feeling is mutual, man. Your painting is damn impressive. You seem to have a master grasp on light, shadows and shapes. 

Can I see a picture of your workspace? What do your friends/family think of your work?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 19, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Can I see a picture of your workspace? What do your friends/family think of your work?


I will post pix on my fb and I get likes from the few remaing family that I speak to. I kicked most of them out of my life. Gun touting, homo hating, racist Irishman. (But they go to church on Sunday, go figure.)I have a few friends that are family too. I do have one artist friend here in Tucson, shes like 70 and a german woman who has a duel citizenship. Shes great. 
Really, Ive shown twice and received awards twice which I am happy about but I'm very hard on myself and won't show anything I'm not 100% on. There are a lot of top notch painters out there and I learned early that you never show anything but your best work. The competition is stiff but I'm hoping in a few more years I'll try to get accepted into some national watercolor clubs, like AWS, NWS and a few others.
I'm at a point now though that I have enough for a one man show, I just have to mat and frame all this shit which as you know is expensive. I just landed a pt job at a specialty nursery which will help with framing and I'm thinking that by fall I'll be ready. There is a gallery in Nogales Az that I know will show my stuff and I need to get ahold of a lady from Hilltop gallery to talk to about that. 
Here is my make shift studio such as it is. I don't need much to paint in this medium as opposed to oils and its all very easy to pack up, go outdoors and paint plein air, which I love but not in this fucking heat. Its like, if you don't get out there by 7am you might as well not go out. Or late in the day. I don't know how attached I am to southern AZ. I'd move to northern AZ in a minute if I could find work. Or Calli. Northern Calli is beautiful.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 19, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> I will post pix on my fb and I get likes from the few remaing family that I speak to. I kicked most of them out of my life. Gun touting, homo hating, racist Irishman. (But they go to church on Sunday, go figure.)I have a few friends that are family too. I do have one artist friend here in Tucson, shes like 70 and a german woman who has a duel citizenship. Shes great.
> Really, Ive shown twice and received awards twice which I am happy about but I'm very hard on myself and won't show anything I'm not 100% on. There are a lot of top notch painters out there and I learned early that you never show anything but your best work. The competition is stiff but I'm hoping in a few more years I'll try to get accepted into some national watercolor clubs, like AWS, NWS and a few others.
> I'm at a point now though that I have enough for a one man show, I just have to mat and frame all this shit which as you know is expensive. I just landed a pt job at a specialty nursery which will help with framing and I'm thinking that by fall I'll be ready. There is a gallery in Nogales Az that I know will show my stuff and I need to get ahold of a lady from Hilltop gallery to talk to about that.
> Here is my make shift studio such as it is. I don't need much to paint in this medium as opposed to oils and its all very easy to pack up, go outdoors and paint plein air, which I love but not in this fucking heat. Its like, if you don't get out there by 7am you might as well not go out. Or late in the day. I don't know how attached I am to southern AZ. I'd move to northern AZ in a minute if I could find work. Or Calli. Northern Calli is beautiful.
> View attachment 3927750


glad you found work, DB. Were you able to reach any resolution with/about your roomate?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 19, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> glad you found work, DB. Were you able to reach any resolution with/about your roomate?


Ha...just today the Internet got turned off cause he didn't pay the fricking bill. We fight over a lot of dumb shit...I'm looking at apartments now...I'll be out of here in a month. I hate tweakers. Here's my tweaker joke for today...
What's the difference between a crackhead and a tweaker? The crackhead will steal your shit and bounce--the tweaker will steal your shit and then help you look for it .


----------



## LetsGetSmiggidy (Apr 25, 2017)

Really great work, love your setup too =D. One day I'll learn to paint


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 28, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> glad you found work, DB. Were you able to reach any resolution with/about your roomate?


Just looked at an apt yesterday...didn't like it...ima stay here for the summer...save money then re assess. I'm also gonna confront him and lay it on the table. I'm out much of the time now and can't fuck around. Let's see how he deals with being confronted


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 8, 2017)

More Barrio studies from right here in Tucson.


----------



## Aly-Wvapes (Jul 18, 2017)

Wow, great job! I love this!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 13, 2017)

Been busy moving. New roomie is an English teacher. Nice girl. Cute. Smart. 
New place is a horse farm. There are chickens, turkeys, coyotes and a mountin lion. I like the smell of horse shit. Who knew? I'll use it to help soil fertility in the front then make a garden. Also want to grow somemweed somewhere. 
Anyhow here are a few studies fron right here on the property.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 14, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Been busy moving. New roomie is an English teacher. Nice girl. Cute. Smart.
> New place is a horse farm. There are chickens, turkeys, coyotes and a mountin lion. I like the smell of horse shit. Who knew? I'll use it to help soil fertility in the front then make a garden. Also want to grow somemweed somewhere.
> Anyhow here are a few studies fron right here on the property.
> View attachment 3994630 View attachment 3994632


big change from last roomie, huh? good deal!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 15, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> big change from last roomie, huh? good deal!


Big time, yes. I have mad love for anyone who teaches little kids.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 20, 2017)

Today I happened upon a new art gallery in Tubac AZ that wants to show my work. I gave them several of my best and am having them framed. I won't be able to eat for a month but in the end it will be worth it. 

Tubac is a seasonal tourist town like Jackson Hole WY or Cape May NJ. It's season is in winter rather than summer but thousands of tourists come and spend enormous amounts on mostly junk and some very fine local art including mine now, hopefully.

Every once in a while the universe throws me a bone. Its been this way my entire life.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 20, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Today I happened upon a new art gallery in Tubac AZ that wants to show my work. I gave them several of my best and am having them framed. I won't be able to eat for a month but in the end it will be worth it.
> 
> Tubac is a seasonal tourist town like Jackson Hole WY or Cape May NJ. It's season is in winter rather than summer but thousands of tourists come and spend enormous amounts on mostly junk and some very fine local art including mine now, hopefully.
> 
> Every once in a while the universe throws me a bone. Its been this way my entire life.


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 20, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Today I happened upon a new art gallery in Tubac AZ that wants to show my work. I gave them several of my best and am having them framed. I won't be able to eat for a month but in the end it will be worth it.
> 
> Tubac is a seasonal tourist town like Jackson Hole WY or Cape May NJ. It's season is in winter rather than summer but thousands of tourists come and spend enormous amounts on mostly junk and some very fine local art including mine now, hopefully.
> 
> Every once in a while the universe throws me a bone. Its been this way my entire life.


 Thats great news, very exciting!!!!!! Do go out and hustle and seek places to show your paintings or do you just stumble upon and they find you sort of thing. 
I think my wife should try to show some of her paintings, but she says she's not good enough. but i think she is just scared a bit. 
Congrats on the art work showings, thats super dope!!!!!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 20, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Thats great news, very exciting!!!!!! Do go out and hustle and seek places to show your paintings or do you just stumble upon and they find you sort of thing.
> I think my wife should try to show some of her paintings, but she says she's not good enough. but i think she is just scared a bit.
> Congrats on the art work showings, thats super dope!!!!!





BarnBuster said:


>


Thx for the replies guys. I'm happy that even anyone takes an interest.
I am bound at the moment to a dead end job and have no time to hustle. The luck of the irish and the networking I've done here will carry me further I hope.
A local painting guild I belong to has gifted me a spot in a workshop taught by Andy Evanson. One of my idols I've been following for years. It seems the guild has a heart for struggling artists. That would be me.

Your wife needs to become involved. She needs to put her work up against other and more talanted artists so she can become better. There will always be better artists than us. It's how we hone our skills.
One show will lead to another and contacts made. It's a process. But it doesn't happen if you don't start with baby steps.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 24, 2017)

Did I mention I got a gallery to represent me? He frames my stuff too. Kinda pricey tho. These are two I did, one was a redo the other a plein air painting just today. Im fascinated by the adobe garden wall in front of the house I live in.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 30, 2017)

Congratulations Danny Boy! Best of luck to you. I am drawn to the lighting filtering through the bench reflected in the water.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi Danny! Have you ever seen the movie "the girl with pearl earring?"
scarllott johansen is in it. It's about a Dutch painter. The Dutch painters , like, Vermeer were AMAzing at lighting. Take it ez man.


----------



## Amazon Blaze (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi Danny, you have a good eye for subject matter and your colors are bold for water color paintings, which makes them stand out from the norm, good luck with the art galleries dont under price your work. Create stories to go with the names for each of your artwork, the customers love that, women buy art the most so make the stories touching and emotional


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 6, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi Danny! Have you ever seen the movie "the girl with pearl earring?"
> scarllott johansen is in it. It's about a Dutch painter. The Dutch painters , like, Vermeer were AMAzing at lighting. Take it ez man.


Thx Amber. I loved that movie. Seen it a few times.


Amazon Blaze said:


> Hi Danny, you have a good eye for subject matter and your colors are bold for water color paintings, which makes them stand out from the norm, good luck with the art galleries dont under price your work. Create stories to go with the names for each of your artwork, the customers love that, women buy art the most so make the stories touching and emotional


Thx AB...problem with galleries is they need to make money on my work. So for me, the reason they like my stuff is no one knows me yet so I don't make a lot but that'll change. Well maybe someday. I read somewhere that an artist is a success if in the end he only breaks even. I'm happy with that.


----------



## Amazon Blaze (Oct 8, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Thx Amber. I loved that movie. Seen it a few times.
> 
> Thx AB...problem with galleries is they need to make money on my work. So for me, the reason they like my stuff is no one knows me yet so I don't make a lot but that'll change. Well maybe someday. I read somewhere that an artist is a success if in the end he only breaks even. I'm happy with that.


Yes its a hard life for making money, and the galleries here want 50% of the sale price which just kills any incentive to use them.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 9, 2017)

Have you had any success on Instagram?


----------



## Amazon Blaze (Oct 15, 2017)

Not sure who you are referring to but I have never used Instagram


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 22, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Have you had any success on Instagram?


I use Instagram for seeing pix of family, just like FB but I don't post my art there. I'm entering more shows now and concentrating on that. It's dam expensive.
Here's a watercolor I did at St Philips Episcopal Church. Also a photo of the church, designed by a Swiss architect named Joesler who did a lot of beautiful buildings here in AZ.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 22, 2017)

There's a horse ranch next door. I saw this woman riding and asked if I could take her photo. I did this little color sketch, Turned out she owned the place. I'm into painting horses now.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 23, 2017)

Omg! Amazing. You are fucking awesome. Keep up the bad ass work dboy!! Your day will come. That watercolor of the church is so realistic looking! Have you considered showing the horse women the sketch you did of her?


----------



## Amazon Blaze (Nov 23, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That watercolor of the church is so realistic looking!


I think he posted the same photo twice by accident. The horses look great.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 26, 2017)

I dig the window with What appears to be a person and flowers. Your ability to think so abstractly and realistically to be able to get that message across , while painting in such a small area is quite impressive! 
I recommend a movie I just saw called Loving Vincent “ . It’s about Vincent van Gough. the movie is animated and presented visually as an oil painting. It’s the trippy Van gough brush work style twinkling and pulsating . 0ver 100 artists helped with the brushwork.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 30, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Omg! Amazing. You are fucking awesome. Keep up the bad ass work dboy!! Your day will come. That watercolor of the church is so realistic looking! Have you considered showing the horse women the sketch you did of her?


I need to text her. Thing is...The plein air painters I go out with weekly like painting horses so I want to get her ok to bring half a dozen other painters there. It's great for me cuz I live next door.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 30, 2017)

Yeah text her and send some photos with the text. Where do the other plain air painters go to paint their horses?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 8, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah text her and send some photos with the text. Where do the other plain air painters go to paint their horses?


Ya know Amber...I didn't ask...There are plenty of horse venues around here so it could be anywhere. Christel told me she was on jury duty so I haven't texted her again since Monday..I don't wanna seem like a stalker either.
I'll see her as I walk the dog which is almost every day.

I like to do paintings over and over till I like em. I've done this one before. I like painting Airstreams. They're all silvery.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 8, 2017)

Can I see a picture of the brush set you're using?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 8, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Can I see a picture of the brush set you're using?


I can't afford expensive brushes. I'd love to own beautiful, sharply pointed round stables but I l8terally just use whatever I can afford at the time...I also think expensive brushes are a scam...better to spend my money on good paper and the best paints I can but...so here's my welfare brush set. 
Also a pi3ce I'm almost finished...It's a detail of the inside of one of the oldest missions in Tucson...San Xavier del Bac.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 8, 2017)

I was curious because of all the small, fine details you're able to achieve using water colors. I think you're right about the price of brushes. This last piece is absolutely impressive, man. So much detail and the perspective is perfect, I feel like I'm standing there looking up at the wall myself. Great job


----------



## dagwood45431 (Dec 8, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Ya know Amber...I didn't ask...There are plenty of horse venues around here so it could be anywhere. Christel told me she was on jury duty so I haven't texted her again since Monday..I don't wanna seem like a stalker either.
> I'll see her as I walk the dog which is almost every day.
> 
> I like to do paintings over and over till I like em. I've done this one before. I like painting Airstreams. They're all silvery.
> View attachment 4055018


Not to get all weird, but that painting moves me. So beautiful!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 8, 2017)

Gosh they are great works of art Dannyboy. Your so versatile in subjects. I wish I knew you when I lived in Tucson. I’m glad I spent time there because it helps me connect even more with your art. I spent quite a bit of time outdoors there, my favorite place was Sabino canyon. Saw a huge wild tarantula on the trail. And a Gila monster on the trail. You ever see any outside?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 8, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Gosh they are great works of art Dannyboy. Your so versatile in subjects. I wish I knew you when I lived in Tucson. I’m glad I spent time there because it helps me connect even more with your art. I spent quite a bit of time outdoors there, my favorite place was Sabino canyon. Saw a huge wild tarantula on the trail. And a Gila monster on the trail. You ever see any outside?


Sabin Canyon is on my list of place I gotta see. 
Never seen a tarantula outside of the Desert Museum. I probably wouldn't know a Gila monster if I tripped over one. I'd probably be like "here doggy doggy".


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 15, 2017)

St Peter's Episcopal Church, Tucson. I'm into Eucalyptus trees and the white bark and the cool shadows they cast.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 18, 2017)

I don't draw enough. I found I missed it. It is the basis for all good art. Anyhow I'm doing a few portraits for peeps for Christmas.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 23, 2017)

My watercolor titled "Old Timer" was accepted into Aqueous32 in Tubac AZ. It's a national show with big (for me) prize money. I'm happy just to be showing with some very talented painters.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 25, 2017)

that is so cool. @dannyboy602 Congratulations!!


----------



## charface (Dec 30, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> My watercolor titled "Old Timer" was accepted into Aqueous32 in Tubac AZ. It's a national show with big (for me) prize money. I'm happy just to be showing with some very talented painters.View attachment 4062482


I love that,
You have a very unique style.
Its like when you hear eddie van halen
You know its him.


I cant put my finger on it but i think its a color contrast thing with the shading.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 30, 2017)

Congratulations! Happy New Year!!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 31, 2017)

Dude that's the nicest thing anyone's ever said about my work. Happy New year.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 29, 2018)

Always looks better framed 
This one is titled "White on White"


----------



## Bareback (Feb 2, 2018)

Damn dannyboy your really very talented, I had forgotten about this thread.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 5, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 3415719


The progress advancement is impressive. Compare your most recent paintings to the first one you posted here in 2015


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 6, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The progress advancement is impressive. Compare your most recent paintings to the first one you posted here in 2015


I've been thinking the same thing Padda, not to toot my own horn but I'm trying very hard to paint almost every day so that's why...on a related topic I've been seeing how my work is tightening up. I'm not sure if I like that so much but I know from experience that the average person relates to art that is somewhat realistic. Mb that'll help it to sell.
Here's a piece I'm working on of the horse ranch next door, unfinished. Hopefully the owners will want it.


----------



## Raymon (Feb 6, 2018)

You should be doing this full time. I'd purchase your paintings.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 7, 2018)

Haven't been painting recently. Surgery fucking sucks. But I'm getting back into it. This piece is almost done. I may tweak the shadows and whatever else....no title yet.


----------



## Amazon Blaze (Mar 7, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> Haven't been painting recently. Surgery fucking sucks. But I'm getting back into it. This piece is almost done. I may tweak the shadows and whatever else....no title yet.


I am sorry to hear you needed surgery, I hope it was nothing serious. Some times a break is good, it increases ones desire to create. I go through phases where I don't want to touch my airbrushes and my only motivation, is someone wanting to pay me, to produce something.

I am not usually a fan of water color as it can be wishy washy but I do like your work. You use strong color and you control your edges so well, not sure if you mask off areas for that. I hope you don't mind a constructive criticism, from a personal point of view, I would have used some artistic license and left out that rail in the left middle of the pic, It kind of stops you from being pulled into the picture and stops the me enjoying the full view, a kind of unconscious road block. Other than that Its a really nice piece of work. I hope you get better soon.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 7, 2018)

Amazon Blaze said:


> I am sorry to hear you needed surgery, I hope it was nothing serious. Some times a break is good, it increases ones desire to create. I go through phases where I don't want to touch my airbrushes and my only motivation, is someone wanting to pay me, to produce something.
> 
> I am not usually a fan of water color as it can be wishy washy but I do like your work. You use strong color and you control your edges so well, not sure if you mask off areas for that. I hope you don't mind a constructive criticism, from a personal point of view, I would have used some artistic license and left out that rail in the left middle of the pic, It kind of stops you from being pulled into the picture and stops the me enjoying the full view, a kind of unconscious road block. Other than that Its a really nice piece of work. I hope you get better soon.


Nothing really serious, no. I just thought it would be easier. I am taking shit for the pain but it's nearly working. 
I used to use airbrush when I was in art school. Loved it. Isn't it almost a lost art now? Doesn't [email protected] commercial art get done via computer? Interested in your opinion.

Thanks for the critic. I appreciate them all. I did sketches first. Lots. I just thought that rail you mentioned made it look more like a stable. Idk. I may do it over again without the rail. I have great fun painting horses and I'll definitely be painting more.
I have wonderful reference to work from bc next door is a horse ranch with maybe 30 animals.
Anyhow, thanks again. D


----------



## Amazon Blaze (Mar 8, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> I used to use airbrush when I was in art school. Loved it. Isn't it almost a lost art now? Doesn't [email protected] commercial art get done via computer? Interested in your opinion.


No, the airbrush scene is probably bigger than it has ever been atm. There is a lot of print wrap art out there that is designed on computer. The vinyl sign industry is getting very clever. Still fairly expensive, but a lot cheaper and faster than getting an airbrush artist to do the same thing, like a complete car or bike job, and you have the advantage of removing it fairly easily, if you get bored with the design or want to sell the vehicle as it was in its original paint.



dannyboy602 said:


> I just thought that rail you mentioned made it look more like a stable. Idk. I may do it over again without the rail. I have great fun painting horses and I'll definitely be painting more.


Yes it does give it a stable feel. You have created a box with the uprights and the rail, which pulls the eye into that square and kind of segregates the rest of the picture and makes it almost irrelevant for me. There is nothing wrong with that, its your picture with your preferences.

Did you cover the psychology of art and images when you were in art school? Its really as important as color theory.

If you are painting to sell art, then you need to be aware of the psychology behind how humans see things and how images affect there physiology. I am sorry if you know this already, but its something I feel all good artists should understand, here's a few examples.

The reason people relax when they are sitting on the beach looking at the sea, is because they are looking at a lot of horizontal lines. Vertical lines suggest stronger emotions like authority, strength, anger and such. Diagonal lines imply movement because we know at an unconscious level gravity will pull something that is leaning towards the ground. So for it to remain in a diagonal position it must have momentum in the direction it is leaning towards, as someone running would lean forward.

I learned these things a few years ago as well as others to do with composition and placement, and its made a big difference to how much better, my art has developed and sold.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 10, 2018)

Amazon Blaze said:


> No, the airbrush scene is probably bigger than it has ever been atm. There is a lot of print wrap art out there that is designed on computer. The vinyl sign industry is getting very clever. Still fairly expensive, but a lot cheaper and faster than getting an airbrush artist to do the same thing, like a complete car or bike job, and you have the advantage of removing it fairly easily, if you get bored with the design or want to sell the vehicle as it was in its original paint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very interesting. I'll look up the book. No we didn't have any psychology of art. Thx for the tip.


----------



## raggyb (Mar 15, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> St Peter's Episcopal Church, Tucson. I'm into Eucalyptus trees and the white bark and the cool shadows they cast.
> View attachment 4058513


Nice work. And I want to say your kitty cat avatar is ominous.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 17, 2018)

Almost done. Gotta finish her gloved hand but my dam back hurts and I gotta lie down. Thank you Percocet. Lol.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 17, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> I've seen youtube vids of guys who fell in it. Its incredibly painful to remove...


You ever seen the Youtube video of the guy who _jumped into it on purpose_?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 17, 2018)

Owww. Guys crazy. Not even on a bet. The spines are barbed. They don't want to come out. Each one, each spine pulled is a lesson in misery.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 18, 2018)

Wild horses couldn’t drag me away. Wild wild horses, i’ll Ride one some day. What art school did u go to?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 21, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> Surgery fucking sucks.


How is the recovery, DB? I hope you're kicking ass!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 26, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How is the recovery, DB? I hope you're kicking ass!


Well it's been a month now and the swelling is gone. The scar is uncomfortable and there's still some numbness bc I think he touched a nerve and it takes about six months for nerves to heal or grow. The surgery wasn't medically necessary so I almost wished I didn't get it done. But you never known that beforehand. I had a salivary gland removed. It was scarred from a previous procedure. And it would blow up once in a while. When I'd eat lemons or grapefruit. Idk. I'm just tired of battle scars and more pain and I fucking hate growing older. Honestly the real reason I wanted the surgery done is the drugs they give you just prior to the surgery. Ain't that fucked up? Well it wasn't the main reason but it was sorta almost the main reason. Fuck it. Too late now.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 26, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wild horses couldn’t drag me away. Wild wild horses, i’ll Ride one some day. What art school did u go to?


Hussian School of Art in Philly. Graduated in 1982. It was located directly across the street from Doc Johnson's adult books and videos. Four years there and I never went in that video store even once. The school was located on the 8th floor of a huge building and once me and some friends made a bunch of water balloons and threw them down onto unsuspecting people waiting in line at a hot dog stand. It was epic. I was so bad. I was a terrible shot but I actually got one into the sun roof of a limousine. Women's screaming, tires screeching. People pointing. The president of our school threatened to expel our whole class but no one ratted. I totally got away with it. I dont think in hindsight that kids would do something like that today. They'd probably charge us with terrorism or something and almost certainly somebody would have recorded it on their phone. It was a different time then.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 27, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> Well it's been a month now and the swelling is gone. The scar is uncomfortable and there's still some numbness bc I think he touched a nerve and it takes about six months for nerves to heal or grow. The surgery wasn't medically necessary so I almost wished I didn't get it done. But you never known that beforehand. I had a salivary gland removed. It was scarred from a previous procedure. And it would blow up once in a while. When I'd eat lemons or grapefruit. Idk. I'm just tired of battle scars and more pain and I fucking hate growing older. Honestly the real reason I wanted the surgery done is the drugs they give you just prior to the surgery. Ain't that fucked up? Well it wasn't the main reason but it was sorta almost the main reason. Fuck it. Too late now.


Bud, these days you can get those drugs easy, no need to go through surgery for em. I hope it helped and it wasn't for nothing. As a relatively young person, your comment about getting old strikes a cord, I would have never even though something like eating citrus could fuck me up to that point.. Thank you for that insight. My dad is getting old, worried about the old man all the time..


----------



## Bareback (Apr 15, 2018)

1. This is a lamp the light shines through the louvers and is very pleasant.

2. This is a provilion and garden shed with a outdoor shower.

3. A little flag stone path.

4. Aromatic cedar cut on my mill waiting to be processed into random width paneling and a interior barn style door.


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 10, 2018)

Bareback said:


> 1. This is a lamp the light shines through the louvers and is very pleasant.
> 
> 2. This is a provilion and garden shed with a outdoor shower.
> 
> ...


Love what you've done. I really like the colors in the cedar planned pieces. What'll you make now? Tables? Benches? Do you sell your work? I would love to see more pix as you create more stuff.


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 10, 2018)

Still I'm into painting horses. Here's another piece just finished.


----------



## Bareback (May 10, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> Love what you've done. I really like the colors in the cedar planned pieces. What'll you make now? Tables? Benches? Do you sell your work? I would love to see more pix as you create more stuff.


This red cedar is going to be random width/random length paneling and a barn style door, and this is for the same customer as the lamp/deck/garden shed. I sell most of my work this days but I also make custom gifts for friends and family. If I made all the stuff my wife wants I wouldn't have time for nothing else lol.

I've done a lot of high-end construction over the years, it's fun to just be creative . Here's a couple of pics of a project I'm working on. And I'll post more of my new work as it develops


----------



## Bareback (May 10, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> Still I'm into painting horses. Here's another piece just finished.View attachment 4133856


Their is some amazing details in this painting , like the angle of the sun and shadows/refection off the horse. 

Very impressive !!!


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 25, 2018)

Fourth in a series of horse pieces. Ima take a break from equine art and move on to other subjects now. I arranged to hang the four pieces in a restaurant here in town called Gusto. The owner is a neighbor and she not only allows local artists to hang their art without charging a commission but there's a lot of traffic and actual sales in the restaurant so I'm looking forward to that.
I'll call this piece River Valley Riders.


----------



## Bareback (May 25, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> Fourth in a series of horse pieces. Ima take a break from equine art and move on to other subjects now. I arranged to hang the four pieces in a restaurant here in town called Gusto. The owner is a neighbor and she not only allows local artists to hang their art without charging a commission but there's a lot of traffic and actual sales in the restaurant so I'm looking forward to that.
> I'll call this piece River Valley Riders.
> View attachment 4141300


Interesting name, I would have called it ridding lessons or go slow turn left, it's a good thing you don't let me name your work. 

Another awesome piece you have a special way with your talent. Words can't express how impressed I am.


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 25, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Interesting name, I would have called it ridding lessons or go slow turn left, it's a good thing you don't let me name your work.
> 
> Another awesome piece you have a special way with your talent. Words can't express how impressed I am.


Thx my friend I really appreciate it


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 17, 2018)

Almost done.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 17, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> Almost done.
> View attachment 4166902


You are so good!


----------



## raggyb (Jul 17, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> Almost done.
> View attachment 4166902


very nice


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Sep 5, 2018)

beautiful art


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 9, 2018)

Two more pieces I did. My phone camera and these are poorly lit. Bothers me to no end.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 9, 2018)

I love how you use blue. It really adds a signature to your work. The pieces are all similar yet totally different.


----------



## Quani (Sep 9, 2018)

I think your touch is wonderfull... Amazing work !


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Sep 10, 2018)

You are so talented


----------



## playallnite (Sep 12, 2018)

I hand build 1/43 scale miniature race cars, mostly made of white metal,resin, and brass. Basically a few months of brain surgery and voila. Enjoy.


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Sep 13, 2018)

playallnite said:


> I hand build 1/43 scale miniature race cars, mostly made of white metal,resin, and brass. Basically a few months of brain surgery and voila. Enjoy.View attachment 4197723


I really admire you


----------



## raggyb (Sep 13, 2018)

playallnite said:


> I hand build 1/43 scale miniature race cars, mostly made of white metal,resin, and brass. Basically a few months of brain surgery and voila. Enjoy.View attachment 4197723


How the hell you do that? Can you make a weedmobile racecar? It's only a matter of time before there is one for real, unless I'm not aware and there already is one!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Sep 13, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> Fourth in a series of horse pieces. Ima take a break from equine art and move on to other subjects now. I arranged to hang the four pieces in a restaurant here in town called Gusto. The owner is a neighbor and she not only allows local artists to hang their art without charging a commission but there's a lot of traffic and actual sales in the restaurant so I'm looking forward to that.
> I'll call this piece River Valley Riders.
> View attachment 4141300


Did you seriously paint this? It’s incredible.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 13, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Did you seriously paint this? It’s incredible.


Aww...I'm humbled bud I appreciate it.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Sep 13, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> Aww...I'm humbled bud I appreciate it.


Really, though, you paint pretty masterfully. I, myself, am not very good with fine arts—literary, maybe—but I have an appreciation for them. You paint beautifully.


----------



## raggyb (Sep 14, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Really, though, you paint pretty masterfully. I, myself, am not very good with fine arts—literary, maybe—but I have an appreciation for them. You paint beautifully.


Ya, way nice.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 21, 2018)

Monsoon season


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 22, 2018)

Here's a few more


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2018)

very nice work......do you work with other mediums??


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 10, 2018)

I dig this one. Did you take your gear out to this spot and do it or from a photo?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 16, 2018)

Its a real ego boost when other people like my work. But when they spend money on something I created its pretty fucking special.
Sold one of my horse paintings today. I don't even have a picture of it on my phone anymore but I know its in this thread somewhere.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 16, 2018)

Congratulations! That’s awesome! I’m so happy for u!!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 4, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> very nice work......do you work with other mediums??


No although I want to start painting in oils. 


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I dig this one. Did you take your gear out to this spot and do it or from a


From photos I took up near the canyon. Gorgeous landscape. I have to go back. There are painters that paint rocks exclusively called rock painters. Sounds fun. I'm not much of a landscape painter Amber.
Here's another horse painting.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 4, 2018)

wouldn't be a bad thing if you went to oils, it would at best guess complement on the stuff you've done with water color (just a guess there)

congrats on the sale, btw


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 5, 2018)

Wow, you amazing! I’m in New Mexico now. Let me know when you are showing next. I would love to go to one of your shows and collect one of your pieces. I think u r a terrific landscape artist, a true inspiration. Thank you.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 13, 2018)

Sometimes I just have to paint things three or four times till I get it right. In any event I really like painting horses.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 14, 2018)

And u r damn good at it!


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 1, 2019)

Love your work bro. I gave up my art and lost interest in it almost 20-years ago. This was the last piece I ever drew, 2001.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 1, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> Love your work bro. I gave up my art and lost interest in it almost 20-years ago. This was the last piece I ever drew, 2001.
> 
> View attachment 4343235


Just curious, why did you give it up? I can tell from looking at this pic you have talent


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 1, 2019)

dannyboy602 said:


> No although I want to start painting in oils.


I've been watching a lot of paintings with oils on Youtube. Your work is great with watercolors. When I was in highschool, my art teacher told me something I'm sure I'll never forget when it comes to art.. "_you like the control of the pen_" (after viewing my sketchbook primarily in pen). Watercolor always, as a kid, used to intimidate me because I wasn't used to the loose, free look it provides by nature of the paper you're using. I like my lines to go exactly where I want them to go. So I was just curious about your own thought process on this. I know you're very skilled in watercolor, particularly on lighting, and also very skilled when it comes to perspective. What makes you want to get into oils?

Keep up the good work, Dan. I'm happy a lot of other people enjoy watching you progress


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 1, 2019)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Just curious, why did you give it up? I can tell from looking at this pic you have talent


Long story, but when I was younger I drew a lot. In the early 80s in High School, took the district art show, then the state of California. Then I qualified for a national art competition in Dallas Texas. I drew this detailed picture of an old black woman, every wrinkle. All the competitors there thought I would take the competition and thought this other guy was better than I. I took forth in the nation and didn’t get the college scholarship because of it. I was hurt. 

After that I just drew every now and then when something inspired me. The drawing above, I drew at work when I was the Infirmary officer. My last piece I every drew. Just lost love for it.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 27, 2019)

Been a while I know. After I lost my shitty job in April I fell into a deep depression where I didn't get out of bed for four months.
Didn't paint either but I bounced back. I usually do. Thanks Lexipro, lol. Also I was awarded the Bill and Janet Tifft grant for arts and sciences in June and the Ellen Fountain Studio award for transparent watercolor in May (I think). Any recognition for an artist with a fragile ego such as myself is a good thing. Plus it helps with the bills.
Here's a few I don't know if I posted these but here ya go.


----------



## Obepawn (Sep 27, 2019)

dannyboy602 said:


> Been a while I know. After I lost my shitty job in April I fell into a deep depression where I didn't get out of bed for four months.
> Didn't paint either but I bounced back. I usually do. Thanks Lexipro, lol. Also I was awarded the Bill and Janet Tifft grant for arts and sciences in June and the Ellen Fountain Studio award for transparent watercolor in May (I think). Any recognition for an artist with a fragile ego such as myself is a good thing. Plus it helps with the bills.
> Here's a few I don't know if I posted these but here ya go.


Man, I love your watercolors skills. I can see how you can pay the bills with your ability.


----------



## Obepawn (Sep 27, 2019)

dannyboy602 said:


> Been a while I know. After I lost my shitty job in April I fell into a deep depression where I didn't get out of bed for four months.
> Didn't paint either but I bounced back. I usually do. Thanks Lexipro, lol. Also I was awarded the Bill and Janet Tifft grant for arts and sciences in June and the Ellen Fountain Studio award for transparent watercolor in May (I think). Any recognition for an artist with a fragile ego such as myself is a good thing. Plus it helps with the bills.
> Here's a few I don't know if I posted these but here ya go.


I see your love of the desert in your art also. I’m a desert rat myself.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 27, 2019)

dannyboy602 said:


> Been a while I know. After I lost my shitty job in April I fell into a deep depression where I didn't get out of bed for four months.
> Didn't paint either but I bounced back. I usually do. Thanks Lexipro, lol. Also I was awarded the Bill and Janet Tifft grant for arts and sciences in June and the Ellen Fountain Studio award for transparent watercolor in May (I think). Any recognition for an artist with a fragile ego such as myself is a good thing. Plus it helps with the bills.
> Here's a few I don't know if I posted these but here ya go.


Sorry to hear about the job and the depression that follows, but the awards are very impressive and you know I'm a big fan of your work. It's good to see you around.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 27, 2019)

dannyboy602 said:


> Been a while I know. After I lost my shitty job in April I fell into a deep depression where I didn't get out of bed for four months.
> Didn't paint either but I bounced back. I usually do. Thanks Lexipro, lol. Also I was awarded the Bill and Janet Tifft grant for arts and sciences in June and the Ellen Fountain Studio award for transparent watercolor in May (I think). Any recognition for an artist with a fragile ego such as myself is a good thing. Plus it helps with the bills.
> Here's a few I don't know if I posted these but here ya go.


It’s such a pleasure to hear from you Danny boy! I missed you very much!! Congratulations on the awards. Your work is amazing , your so talented. I wish you much continued success and happiness and peace.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 27, 2019)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I've been watching a lot of paintings with oils on Youtube. Your work is great with watercolors. When I was in highschool, my art teacher told me something I'm sure I'll never forget when it comes to art.. "_you like the control of the pen_" (after viewing my sketchbook primarily in pen). Watercolor always, as a kid, used to intimidate me because I wasn't used to the loose, free look it provides by nature of the paper you're using. I like my lines to go exactly where I want them to go. So I was just curious about your own thought process on this. I know you're very skilled in watercolor, particularly on lighting, and also very skilled when it comes to perspective. What makes you want to get into oils?
> 
> Keep up the good work, Dan. I'm happy a lot of other people enjoy watching you progress


Sorry for the delay Padda...to answer your question I like that in oils you can linger over a painting. You can make mistakes and scrape it off, paint over a portion or gesso over it all and start again. Watercolor isn't like that and were it not for the fact that I started painting in watercolor at thirteen I would've never picked it up. But there are some incredible painters that I admire who paint really tight. Mary Whyte is one. She's one of the finest portrait artists in the business. Andy Wyeth is another. So don't not try the medium because you think you'd have to paint loose. 
I recently saw a work in ball point pen and I really loved it. If I find the work again I'll post it. I was a bit of an art snob even up to a few years ago. Not anymore. I appreciate anything that's beautifully done. If I can't it has more to do with my lack of understanding than anything else. Although I hate Mark Rothko's work. It's just crap and it makes me mad that people will pay 50 million for shit like that.



Obepawn said:


> I see your love of the desert in your art also. I’m a desert rat myself.


 The sonoran desert is pretty awesome and there's nothing like the smell of creosote bushes after it rains. Artists for years have come here for the light and I can see why. I wish the people here in Tucson were a little less hostile however.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 27, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> Love your work bro. I gave up my art and lost interest in it almost 20-years ago. This was the last piece I ever drew, 2001.
> 
> View attachment 4343235


Incidentally this work is outstanding, though I'm a little pissed that you quit. You're depriving everyone of an obvious talent. To think of all the works that could've been and that would have inspired so many kids to take up drawing. Its not cool but I don't judge (much) just remember its something like riding a bike...those connections you made in your brain when you did draw are still there, like learning a language, and you just need to pick it up again. It is a gift. Not just anyone can do it. Think about it.


----------



## Obepawn (Sep 28, 2019)

dannyboy602 said:


> Incidentally this work is outstanding, though I'm a little pissed that you quit. You're depriving everyone of an obvious talent. To think of all the works that could've been and that would have inspired so many kids to take up drawing. Its not cool but I don't judge (much) just remember its something like riding a bike...those connections you made in your brain when you did draw are still there, like learning a language, and you just need to pick it up again. It is a gift. Not just anyone can do it. Think about it.


This is an unfinished work from 1989 when I was stationed in Germany, an experiment with color pencil on canvas. A portrait of Rembrandt’s mother. I’m almost exclusively a portrait artist and have always liked drawing the elderly due to degree of difficulty. 

And this was another on canvas, capturing a sad moment from a funeral.


----------



## Obepawn (Sep 28, 2019)

The black and white one is dirty and worn from being put away in a storage closet for years. So please excuse the look of it.


----------



## Obepawn (Sep 28, 2019)

dannyboy602 said:


> Sorry for the delay Padda...to answer your question I like that in oils you can linger over a painting. You can make mistakes and scrape it off, paint over a portion or gesso over it all and start again. Watercolor isn't like that and were it not for the fact that I started painting in watercolor at thirteen I would've never picked it up. But there are some incredible painters that I admire who paint really tight. Mary Whyte is one. She's one of the finest portrait artists in the business. Andy Wyeth is another. So don't not try the medium because you think you'd have to paint loose.
> I recently saw a work in ball point pen and I really loved it. If I find the work again I'll post it. I was a bit of an art snob even up to a few years ago. Not anymore. I appreciate anything that's beautifully done. If I can't it has more to do with my lack of understanding than anything else. Although I hate Mark Rothko's work. It's just crap and it makes me mad that people will pay 50 million for shit like that.
> 
> The sonoran desert is pretty awesome and there's nothing like the smell of creosote bushes after it rains. Artists for years have come here for the light and I can see why. I wish the people here in Tucson were a little less hostile however.


Here in the Coachella Valley, it’s a very laidback culture, 128-129 golf courses, great dining, shopping and a very pro-marijuana culture here.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> This is an unfinished work from 1989 when I was stationed in Germany, an experiment with color pencil on canvas. A portrait of Rembrandt’s mother. I’m almost exclusively a portrait artist and have always liked drawing the elderly due to degree of difficulty.View attachment 4401019
> 
> And this was another on canvas, capturing a sad moment from a funeral.
> 
> View attachment 4401022


Wow, you are amazingly talented, beautiful work. Listen to Danny and get back into it.


----------



## Obepawn (Sep 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Wow, you are amazingly talented, beautiful work. Listen to Danny and get back into it.


Thanks C2g, I know I need to, cause I have grandkids I’ve been wanting to draw, and I am retired now, so I have no excuses.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> Thanks C2g, I know I need to, cause I have grandkids I’ve been wanting to draw, and I am retired now, so I have no excuses.


You'd be leaving them an incredible gift.


----------



## raggyb (Sep 29, 2019)

dannyboy602 said:


> Been a while I know. After I lost my shitty job in April I fell into a deep depression where I didn't get out of bed for four months.
> Didn't paint either but I bounced back. I usually do. Thanks Lexipro, lol. Also I was awarded the Bill and Janet Tifft grant for arts and sciences in June and the Ellen Fountain Studio award for transparent watercolor in May (I think). Any recognition for an artist with a fragile ego such as myself is a good thing. Plus it helps with the bills.
> Here's a few I don't know if I posted these but here ya go.


Beautiful works man. Hope you continue to feel better.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 19, 2019)

A couple more. I wish I could delete some of my past posts. I hate those pieces...oh well


----------



## Bareback (Dec 19, 2019)

Amazing work dannyboy


----------



## Obepawn (Dec 27, 2019)

dannyboy602 said:


> A couple more. I wish I could delete some of my past posts. I hate those pieces...oh well


Beautiful, even got the snowbirds in one of the paintings. Nice.


----------



## Obepawn (Dec 27, 2019)

dannyboy602 said:


> A couple more. I wish I could delete some of my past posts. I hate those pieces...oh well


Those trailers look like they are parked at an old gas station off i10 east in Desert Center, Ca.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 2, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> A couple more. I wish I could delete some of my past posts. I hate those pieces...oh well


I love seeing your work!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 10, 2020)

I'm trying my hand at botanical illustration. This is Euonymous pseudocactus.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 10, 2020)

dam that reproduced awful. It's too large and the color looks crappy. Oh fuck it. Time to vape.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 27, 2020)

My second attempt at botanical illustration. Except this is a bird. So what does that make it?


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 27, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> My second attempt at botanical illustration. Except this is a bird. So what does that make it? View attachment 4547604


Biological illustration?

And whoa...I wish I had talent. You've got a gift here.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> My second attempt at botanical illustration. Except this is a bird. So what does that make it? View attachment 4547604


You did such a lovely job it reminds me of Audubon's illustrations, lovely. Thank you for sharing it, it brightens my day.


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 1, 2020)

So I found this botanical illustration channel on Youtube. Maria Raczynska. She's fricken phenominal. So I just followed along as if it was Bob Ross telling me how friendly the rose was. This is the result.


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 10, 2020)




----------



## dannyboy602 (May 17, 2020)

Starting a more complicated owl portrait


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 20, 2020)

I'll put the final details on this piece tomorrow.


----------



## Casanova Frankenstein (May 20, 2020)

My mind is inter-dimensional abstract ....


----------



## tkufoS (May 28, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> I'll put the final details on this piece tomorrow.


Pretty bad ass !


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 2, 2020)

Local landscapes I painted.


----------



## davethepothead (Jun 3, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> Cant say Im very good right now but Im trying very hard. I think I learned a lot with this watercolor study of the southern Arizona landscape.
> View attachment 3409545 View attachment 3409547


This is dope! do you have any paintings of herb plants? also how much do you smoke per painting?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 4, 2020)

davethepothead said:


> This is dope! do you have any paintings of herb plants? also how much do you smoke per painting?


None of Cannabis but I will do one at some point. I've been painting botanical illustrations since January so I need to take a short break. But if someone wants to commission something I'm all for it. 
I don't paint while high. It doesn't seem to help.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 11, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> I'll put the final details on this piece tomorrow.


Very Nice!


----------



## tkufoS (Jul 11, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 4621391


Really nice man !


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 6, 2020)

Mostly done during the lockdown. These are small pieces, 7x11"...I'm hoping to show my art at a local farmer's market when they start back up again...IF they start again...this pandemic is hurting local business in a big way.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 6, 2020)

Wow ! I love em!!! Great stuff


----------



## MrMarshall (Nov 30, 2020)

outstanding work man. I like watercolor, wish I tried it long ago. I found oils to work for me then much later digital.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 13, 2021)

The sunset is an 11x7" piece. The other is 11x15. I'll post more later. I've kept myself pretty busy. Both watercolor.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 13, 2021)

11x15 watercolor. The town where I live. Picture Rocks. I won an award for this piece. Surprising because I take awful photos of my work.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 13, 2021)

HEY WELCOME BACK!!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 21, 2021)

Thank you Southern Arizona Watercolor Guild for the Best of Show Award. I'm incredibly grateful.


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 21, 2021)

dannyboy602 said:


> Thank you Southern Arizona Watercolor Guild for the Best of Show Award. I'm incredibly grateful. View attachment 4859193View attachment 4859182


That's frickin awesome ! Congrats !


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 26, 2021)

That’s so awesome!that painting is so real. I love how natural and true to life and down to earth it is. I really feel like I have been there and seen that house. Congrats!


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 22, 2021)

Local landscapes I painted. All watercolor.


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 22, 2021)

One more


----------



## BarnBuster (May 22, 2021)

dannyboy602 said:


> Thank you Southern Arizona Watercolor Guild for the Best of Show Award. I'm incredibly grateful. View attachment 4859193View attachment 4859182


How did I miss this? CONGRATS!


----------



## tkufoS (May 22, 2021)

dannyboy602 said:


> Local landscapes I painted. All watercolor.


That live cacti one is REALLY dope ! I dig the others also , but that one sticks out to me .


----------

